# CigarFest 2009



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's early, but I caught some chatter in another thread...and unofficially, it's May, 2 2009...from an not yet confirmed source from CI...

:woohooo:


Keep you ears to the ground on this one boys!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Wont make it.. i'll be "gone" still


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I am in. Are we still coordinating an NE herf with it?

I'm probably going Fri-Sun this year.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Last I talked to Random, we were still talking about coordinating this with the NE herf this year. I really don't want to miss CigarFest again.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

CRider said:


> Last I talked to Random, we were still talking about coordinating this with the NE herf this year. I really don't want to miss CigarFest again.


+1

Just DO IT!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to head out that way this year and be part of it.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be there GUARANTEED!!!! 8)

I can't wait to meet some of you guys!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> Last I talked to Random, we were still talking about coordinating this with the NE herf this year. I really don't want to miss CigarFest again.


Yes, absolutely. I am all about having the NE Herf with CigarFest. Makes the trip extremely worthwhile for all. *I am still the rookie here, so I am not sure who was in charge of the NE Herf last year. But I will help in any way I can to make this happen.*

Yes, the official/unofficial date is May 2nd. Split Rock will be the location. Split Rock will not be booking rooms until tickets go on sale for CigarFest. Once you buy a ticket, you get a "passcode" to book a room. My good friend called Split Rock last week and got the same info from them.

This is what I have been told. Now, if anyone finds out different, please post.

I am in constant contact with my friends at the CI Superstore. I talk to people at the CI HQ every week. As soon as I hear more info, get concrete facts I will post up. If anyone else comes across info, please post up.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

also, the passcode is usually something simple like "cigarfest"

You don't need to buy tickets for the event to use the passcode, so if you are there just to hang out, you should be able to get the reduced room rates.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll be staying in Harrisburg most likely the entire weekend. 

I'll be ready......


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> also, the passcode is usually something simple like "cigarfest"
> 
> You don't need to buy tickets for the event to use the passcode, so if you are there just to hang out, you should be able to get the reduced room rates.


Ahhh i c. My plans are to book a room up there for Friday and Saturday night. 1 room, 2 double beds. Most likely have Chris, Drew & Rob staying with me.

Chris, I do like to spoon


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

You just made his day


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

LMAO Michele _might_ be coming with me actually...so that might be something to consider. I'm trying to talk her into getting a ticket for CigarFest too so I can double up on the deals :rotfl: Not sure if that's gonna happen or not, but I know she wants to at least come along as she really enjoyed last year's herf.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

for hotel info

http://www.splitrockresort.com/

also for people rooming together, the Villas are a great option

_Villas

A rustic, earth-tones living room with comfortable love seats, two separate bedrooms each featuring one queen size bed, A/C, two color TVs, two bathrooms, sauna and jacuzzi-style tub. Each villa also has its own fireplace, full kitchen, wet bar, dining area and small deck. Your own woodland retreat, ideal for two couples or families._

I stayed in the Willowbrook area last year. It can easily sleep 4 between the bed and sofa bed and cost me around $119 a night.

_Willowbrook

European style one bedroom unit adjoining the golf course. The bedroom features one queen-size bed, and the living area offers a sofa bed. The unit features A/C, two color TVs, full size bathroom, with airjet tub, kitchen, dining area and small balcony. Purchase adjoining unit to double size._


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good looking out Anton! Thank you for all that info. That price is decent, especially if you split it with a friend. Plus, not worries about DUIs!!!!!

Chris, we can talk more this weekend at CI


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> Chris, we can talk more this weekend at CI


That's the plan! :woohoo:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Keep us posted on this. I'm in lower NY, so this is very do-able for me. Plus, I'll throw in a little fishing while I'm there. let us know confirmed dates so I can block off some vacation time.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

If I'm well will be there and I will be well. Random let me know when you get tickets and how much the hotel will be defiantly up for splitting a room or whatever works out the best just let me know.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

How does this work? We have to pre-purchase tickets to cigar fest? And then hotel and NE herfing is up to us to plan, right?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

lazylightningNY said:


> How does this work? We have to pre-purchase tickets to cigar fest? And then hotel and NE herfing is up to us to plan, right?


I recommend getting your Cigarfest tickets the moment they go onsale. Last year they sold out within a day and only select CI customers were sent the purchase link. I am going to buy 4 immediately and I should only need 2 at the moment.

I am staying there Friday and Saturday night, so if we all agree, we can do a casual dinner and a few smokes on Friday, pre C-fest smokes on Saturday morning, enjoy C-Fest in the afternoon if you all get tickets, then nice dinner out and more smokes. Sunday we head out, but locals may want to stop at the CI store for day after specials.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> How does this work? We have to pre-purchase tickets to cigar fest? And then hotel and NE herfing is up to us to plan, right?


****EDIT****

What Anton said


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

robwhite422 said:


> If I'm well will be there and I will be well. Random let me know when you get tickets and how much the hotel will be defiantly up for splitting a room or whatever works out the best just let me know.


Yes, absolutely! Anton's info on the villa with 2 rooms is an option. I may book that and split it up with my Amish brothers, or whoever from the site. Why get individual rooms, makes no sense.

I will be buying 4 VIH tickets the second they go on sale. We will figure out who needs tickets from there. I know I can get rid of them if we don't need them.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton... what hotel are you staying at? PM me please...

I wanta make reservations... so let me know the nights you are there, bro...


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

based on past experience, when can we expect tickets to go on sale? CI's web site still reflects the '08 Fest; '09 isn't even up yet.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Last year, they went on sale on January 10th, in 2007 it was the 25th (at least those are the dates I was invoiced for them). I would guess they would be out there within 30 days of that. Give or take.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Also, if anyone notices them on sale or gets an e-mail from CI, I'd recommend ordering a bunch right off the bat. Those tickets are gold and if someone here can't use them, you can make an easy profit on ebay.

Brothers should take priority over Ebay however.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Anton said:


> Last year, they went on sale on January 10th, in 2007 it was the 25th (at least those are the dates I was invoiced for them). I would guess they would be out there within 30 days of that. Give or take.


Cool. I assume the web site should be up soon. Maybe after the holidays. Thanks for the info.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> Also, if anyone notices them on sale or gets an e-mail from CI, I'd recommend ordering a bunch right off the bat. Those tickets are gold and if someone here can't use them, you can make an easy profit on ebay.
> 
> Brothers should take priority over Ebay however.


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Keep us posted on this. I'm in lower NY, so this is very do-able for me. Plus, I'll throw in a little fishing while I'm there. let us know confirmed dates so I can block off some vacation time.


I agree. I'd really llike to make it this year. Especially as it might be my last getaway before the responsibilities of fatherhood begin. :shock:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the guys I work with was asking me about my summer plans and I told him of the NE CR herf and cigarfest.... that putz just invited me to his wedding.... on May 2nd!

Argh! The wedding will either be in Pittsburgh or somewhere in Connecticut.... probably without me. :twisted:

I told him that I committed to the herfs last year, so poopoo on him, LOL.

-JT


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Anton... what hotel are you staying at? PM me please...
> 
> I wanta make reservations... so let me know the nights you are there, bro...


+1

Need details and a ticket


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate you all I wish I could go


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I hate you all I wish I could go


And we all wish you could go.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > I hate you all I wish I could go
> ...


HUGE +1


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

*UPDATE:*

Spoke to my friend at the CI Superstore. According to him, there SHOULD be a couple changes to how they sell tickets:

1) The email notice is going to go out to the ENTIRE email base. Not just select CI customers.
2) The notice should go out WELL in advance of the date which the tickets go on sale.
3) COULD limit to 2 tickets per customer.

He did say it will be the 1st weekend in May (May 2nd). There will be standard tickets, VIH tickets, and an upgraded VIH ticket. I know the VIH tickets get you in before everyone else.

What does this mean? Means it could be harder to get tickets this year. I am sure we will all be fine, but as soon as you get a notice, post up. Let's make sure we can get all of our BOTLs to CigarFest!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

if it goes out to all users, I will make sure I get 2 and my buddy BCalabrese get 2 (if that is the limit). That should give us an extra 2 for any BOTL who can't get them. I know Barbarian will probably need one since CI doesn't ship to his neck of the woods.

Once we start getting tickets ordered, we should create a ticket exchange thread, where we could post who has tickets and who needs tickets. First come first served and all that.

I seriously recommend anyone who gets an offer, to just buy a few. Even if you aren't going. These things sell out FAST and last year people were getting big bucks for them on ebay thanks to the limited offering.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> Once we start getting tickets ordered, we should create a ticket exchange thread, where we could post who has tickets and who needs tickets. First come first served and all that.
> 
> I seriously recommend anyone who gets an offer, to just buy a few. Even if you aren't going. These things sell out FAST and last year people were getting big bucks for them on ebay thanks to the limited offering.


Fantastic idea regarding the thread.

If you want to go, buy tickets. Don't chance it thinking you can score some later. Like Anton said, they won't go to waste.


----------



## 71Rig (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, Noob chiming in...

How much are tickets? I have a brother-in-law just south on the NE extension and would like to make it up this year.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

they usually range from $75 to $120.

The more expensive tickets get you earlier access


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

OFFICIAL: Tickets go on sale Feb 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> OFFICIAL: Tickets go on sale Feb 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the update! I'll try and make sure i have enough room on the plastic by then... :???:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm still at CI. Eric here told me to go register on www.cigarfest.org for the "official" email on how to buy.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> I'm still at CI. Eric here told me to go register on www.cigarfest.org for the "official" email on how to buy.


If you're signed up for weekly specials, then you're already on the CFest email list... or so I read on the CBid forum.

-JT


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

JTokash said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still at CI. Eric here told me to go register on www.cigarfest.org for the "official" email on how to buy.
> ...


According to Eric at CI, that is *NOT* the case. It doesn't hurt to register there as well.

I would register at BOTH.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

randomhero1090 said:


> OFFICIAL: Tickets go on sale Feb 2nd!!!!!!!!!!


What time? I'll be online at 12:01 if that is the case.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIAL: Tickets go on sale Feb 2nd!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


The guys at CI didn't know what time. I am sure this email that goes out will have the time, and more importantly, HOW you buy (online, phone, store, etc).

They will be selling tickets at the stores. They don't know what kind of tickets or how many, but will be selling them. I think I am going to camp out front that morning if they have the VIH tickets available.

*As soon as someone gets the email, post it up.*


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > OFFICIAL: Tickets go on sale Feb 2nd!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


+1

I'll burn the midnight oil for this one....:twisted:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

any word on if there will be a ticket limit as mentioned before?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> any word on if there will be a ticket limit as mentioned before?


Neither Jeff or Eric at the CI Superstore heard anything additional on the ticket limit.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

site update

http://cigarfest.org/


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I just got the email myself. Sign up for email updates at http://www.cigarfest.org/index.asp


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nevermind on booking....

They WON'T let you book. Just tried. But I did talk to Pat.

They will be doing the same thing as last year. Once the tickets go on sale and you get your ticket, you will get a password and you can book then.


----------

